# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  New to site and Killies

## Rhody Fish

Hello all,
My name is Peter Marceau and I have been lurking your board for some three months now. I've had several questions answered by other post and would like to thank you. Also I'm hoping to contribute in some way. I'm new to Killies and haven't kept an aquarium in close to 20 years. Back then I kept 3 Reef Tanks, so no experience with raising fry. 
I always wanted to try Killies but couldn't find them. In November of last year I felt I had the time now to try my hand at Killies and with the power of the internet was able to track down info on Killies in 10 seconds. Turns out a local shop on my way home from work had just received some wild caught fish. I checked them out , researched them online and a week later bought a pair of Fundulopanchax Deltaense and two young pair of Aphyosemion Calliurum. 
I guess wild fish can be a bit run down from transport and it took about a month to get them in good shape and now they look great. Sorry if I'm running on , but the question I was hoping to get some help on Black Worms.
I've been buying them form a local supplier for three months now and my Killies love them . I try to only feed them these every 2nd or 3rd day. My smaller Aphyosemion Calliurum will get about two to four per feeding my much larger Fundulopanchax Deltaense will get 8 to 10 each ( Its great to watch them eat these worms !) Do you feel this is too often and /or too many or could I increase the frequency of BW. They also get live Brine Shrimp, frozen Blood Worms or live when it has warmed up this winter and the Calliurum get Micro worms occasionally.
On a second note I noticed what appeared to be a flat worm or Tape worm in the mix of Black Worms today. Do you think that this could be a parasite or harmful to fish. It didn't go to the fish but I wondering if I should be inspecting the worms with a shaper eye, and if these other worms are common with black worms. 

Thank You all in advance
Peter

----------


## Scott_sg

Hi Peter,
The worms are great for breeding but I hate dealing with them. I have never bothered to count how many worms are eaten. I try and stay with the usual rule of a little bit often.
One problem with live foods is it is easy to put alot in the tank and let the fish eat at their leisure. The problem with this is that the live foods also use up oxygen etc and worms in paticular can crash in you tank if there are too many.
The flat things sound like planaria, the give away for them is one or two will normally stick to the sides of the bag the worms come in. Generally not a problem and if the tank is clean they will fade away.

----------

